

Ask HN: What are good books for first-time IT Manager? - hmhrex

I do have a few years of IT experience, but this will be my first time coming up with strategies, etc. I&#x27;m looking for some books, or other resources, that help IT Managers come up with strategies, how to present them, etc.
======
viraptor
"Leading Lean Software Development: Results Are not the Point" is pretty good,
I think. You definitely shouldn't use it as the only book, but it's worth
reading.

